# President Obama



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

Experts are worried about President Obamas mental state after he pledged millions of dollars of aid to Northern Ireland, following the tragedy of Hurricane Higgins. 8O 

Graham


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

gholt417 said:


> Experts are worried about President Obamas mental state after he pledged millions of dollars of aid to Northern Ireland, following the tragedy of Hurricane Higgins. 8O
> 
> Graham


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


:lol: :lol: :lol: 


Andy (Are we allowed to?)


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Sadly it's probably true!


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Just goes to show - it's all in the headline! I posted this same joke four days ago under the headline 'Aid to other countries' and nobody noticed it.


----------

